# Aeri's Trainer Card Store.



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 11, 2011)

Yo.

As you guys and girls probably know I make and have made custom trainer cards. Recently I have downloaded a ton of materials to do this. So I decided to put them to good use (as well as my free time).

I have many styles to choose from. As well as many extras and additions (I will be adding new styles soon).

*Extra note: I am not the ONLY guy who is in this. Fillfall handles all custom sprites, when you make an ordering form please be somewhat detailed with what you want! Incase Fillfall is 'indisposed' I will try to handle your custom sprite instead.*

Obv. I'm going to want _some_ payment for this service. A man has to make something! 

New Features:
Gen V (Unova) Badges (Courtesy of Fillfall!)
Pok?mon Recolours (SO Pok?mon edited to have different colours. Like a red Ditto)



Spoiler: My Prices




*Trainer Card standard-* 400TBT bells

~Additions~
*Trainer card style 2:* +50 bells
*Custom Pok?mon Trainer sprite:* _Recolours_ +50 bells , _Splices and edits_ +100 bells
*Custom Pok?mon:* _Recolours_ +100 bells
**Mugshot on background*:* +100tbt bells
*Back Page + Information:* +50 bells
*!!!LIVESTREAM!!!:* + 200 bells
*~Updating Package~:* +200 bells​
**-* This is only if you're desired trainer sprite is a recolour or edit of a main character, so main trainer, gym leaders, special bosses or Rivals.

*!!-* Livestream basically means you can WATCH me create your card. If you have a Skype just add me and send me a message saying who you are, if you lack skype download Team Viewer V.6. (For now, my modem doesn't run Livestream). Doing Livestreaming will GUARENTEE same day completion. As well as get the look you want to a T (hopefully). Please note I do have the right to not Lifestream (So if I am unavaliable etc) and the times will be on my terms (Usually fairly soon so dw).

*~-* Update package is where you get 10 free updates to the card you ordered. This is for Badges, trainers and Pok?mon only, not name and information. This doesn't mean you can add more features then what you paid for either. Updates will be quick.

*Payments must be done half and half, you give me half before and half after.*

Tips are always gladly accepted.​





Spoiler: Trainer card styles



I currently only have 2 real 'styles'. One is fairly basic which has just your name and a backpage, the second is a little more detailed and will have shadows, Pok?mon which 'overlap' the borders and better text. 

*Style 1: *







*Style 2:*




​





Spoiler: Trainer Card Templates !!WARNING HUGE PICTURE!!!













Spoiler: Ordering form




*Name:* (insert your Trainer name here)
*Trainer Sprite wanted:* (insert the trainer sprite you want, if you want an edit/custom one done it will cost more and is an extra)
*Pok?mon: *(Insert your team here, please state if you want shinys)
*Trainer Card template # Wanted:* (Insert the ID number of the trainer card you want, please don't confuse with trainer ID ingame)
*Card Style:* (Style 1 or Style 2)
*Additions wanted:* (Put up what you want. Please give a description for custom trainer sprites or a reference image)
*Badges Wanted:* (Just put what badges you want on the card. Btw if you want some from Gen 1 then others from Gen 3 you can 'mix n match')
*Price:* (Insert the price this would all cost. This is for my benefit)​
an Example would be like this:

Name: Aeri
Trainer Sprite wanted: Pok?mon Trainer Red.
Pok?mon: Blastoise (shiny), Charizard, Venusaur, Pikachu(shiny), Lapras, Snorlax (shiny)
Trainer Card template # Wanted: #22
Card Style: 2
Additions: None
Badges: Gen 3
Price: 450 bells





Spoiler: Commisions and Other stuff



Commisions so far:

*Slot #1:* _Empty_ - *Status:* 
*Slot #2:* _Empty_ - *Status:* 
*Slot #3:* _Empty_ - *Status:* 
*Slot #4:* _Empty_ - *Status:* 
*Slot #5:* _Empty_ - *Status:* ​
Fyi, Status refers to how far I am, this is either:
Awaiting first payment
Not started
Started
Half way
Nearly done
LIVESTREAMING
Done - Awaiting Second Payment (A preview WILL be posted but it will be covered in text with DONE)
Completed (The slot will be cleared).


Rules:

*1.* Please be patient. Counting on how many commisions I have will effect the time I take. I will often work from slot #1 - #5 so yea. If you pester me I will take longer.
*2.* No more than 2 cards per customer per time. (Each card takes 1 slot).
*3.* Don't beg. I don't give out freebies. And if all my commisions are taken up I won't give you one, I am sorry but thats how things work.

COMING SOON:
Pok?mon Edits (So recolours and Splices)
Tag Team cards (So cards which can be for two trainers)



Thank you for looking and please order!​


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 12, 2011)

http://www.pokestadium.com/pokemon/trainercard/

http://www.mapletowers.com/trainercards/ugenerator.php

just a heads up google search, nbd


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 12, 2011)

lololol






That was for free, too.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 12, 2011)

Wtf. Stop posting other cards in MY thread douches.

And like, their crappy in comparison. I spend TIME on my cards and I offer custom sprites. Try looking at what I offer.


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 12, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Wtf. Stop posting other cards in MY thread douches.
> 
> And like, their crappy in comparison. I spend TIME on my cards and I offer custom sprites. Try looking at what I offer.


 that's for the customers to decide, mirite?
just a free/cheap alternate solution
eh


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 12, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> that's for the customers to decide, mirite?
> just a free/cheap alternate solution
> eh


 
Dude. Thats like going onto ZR's thread and posting links to an artist who does art for free.
Would you do that to him? No. 
:l


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 12, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Dude. Thats like going onto ZR's thread and posting links to an artist who does art for free.
> Would you do that to him? No.
> :l


 who's he?

you can still do them, and you can still do them well
if you really have something worth having/buying, you'll still get business
you could easily go to deviant art and search up something, if you wanted it free.. but if you want custom stuff, that's obviously harder to come by.

lol internet currency, btw


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 12, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> who's he?
> 
> you can still do them, and you can still do them well
> if you really have something worth having/buying, you'll still get business
> ...


 
Still, just saying. It's kinda of rude and not something you do. I wouldn't do it to you so why do it to me?

:l I understand you. But you see my point?


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 12, 2011)

i understand fully
if someone did it back to me, i'd be a bit upset, but i'd still agree with it.
not that i offer services on the internet to begin with, but eh.
the whole free market thing, all that jazz.

eh.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 12, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> i understand fully
> if someone did it back to me, i'd be a bit upset, but i'd still agree with it.
> not that i offer services on the internet to begin with, but eh.
> the whole free market thing, all that jazz.
> ...


 
Mhm. But yea. I do offer more and customizations these peeps dont


----------



## Caius (Mar 13, 2011)

*I AM A SHE*


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 13, 2011)

Zr388 said:


> *I AM A SHE*





Psychonaut said:


> who's he?


 ^^^^^


----------



## Pokeman (Mar 14, 2011)

I'll order something, just give me a day to get my team up. Just a heads up


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 14, 2011)

Pokeman said:


> I'll order something, just give me a day to get my team up. Just a heads up


 
Np. I'll be looking tonight if you placed one and tommorow


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 14, 2011)

I can help you, if you want me to. I have made a lot of custom trainer sprites/edits on trainers and created a few trainer cards.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 14, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> I can help you, if you want me to. I have made a lot of custom trainer sprites/edits on trainers and created a few trainer cards.


 
Well Idk... What I might do is partner up with you incase I am off or busy? Means we can double up on slots.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 16, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Mhm. But yea. I do offer more and customizations these peeps dont


oh boo, I took someone's idea and I'm getting picky about people pointing it out.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 17, 2011)

Gnome said:


> oh boo, I took someone's idea and I'm getting picky about people pointing it out.


 
....This could be the fact I am currently tired.
But wut?


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 17, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> ....This could be the fact I am currently tired.
> But wut?


 this ideas is hardly new


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 17, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> this ideas is hardly new


 
Did I say it was? 
Just offering a service. I dunno why the hell everyone has decided to try and **** this thread up tbh.


----------



## Pokeman (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey, what trainer sprites do you have?

Haven't been on long enough to reply to thread in awhile


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 17, 2011)

Pokeman said:


> Hey, what trainer sprites do you have?
> 
> Haven't been on long enough to reply to thread in awhile


 
We do custom or any trainer sprite from Pok?mon Pearl onwards. That includes recolours.


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 18, 2011)

I may also do all the way down to firered/Leafgreen, but no Gen 1/2


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Mar 18, 2011)

i'll pay for a decent one, message me price for style2+template10 6 pokemonz and 8 badgez?


----------



## Pokeman (Mar 18, 2011)

Name: Garell
Pok?mon: Serperior, Gigalith, Ferrothorn(Shiny), Sawk, Hydreigon, and Golurk
Trainer Card template # Wanted: 02633
Card Style: 9
Additions wanted: 
Badges Wanted: All 4 gen, Will pay extra for 5th
Price: Guessing 400

That's all but a trainer sprite, which I'm still unclear about. Got samples?

I'll pay when I get my mind straight, sry for the burden


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 18, 2011)

Pokeman said:


> Name: Garell
> Pok?mon: Serperior, Gigalith, Ferrothorn(Shiny), Sawk, Stoutland, and Golurk
> Trainer Card template # Wanted: 02633
> Card Style: 9
> ...


 
You got the wrong thing for Trainer Card and I'll post links for trainer sprites. 
Trainer card template means what style #
Trainer card STYLE means number 1 or number 2.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 18, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> i'll pay for a decent one, message me price for style2+template10 6 pokemonz and 8 badgez?


 
Again this is WAY to little information. I have no idea what Pok?mon you want or badges. As well as trainer sprite.

PLEASE guys can you start filling out the order form properly? It helps me ALOT and gets your order dealt with.


----------



## Pokeman (Mar 18, 2011)

Trainer Card template # Wanted: 9?
Card Style: 2

Again sry for any trouble.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 18, 2011)

Pokeman said:


> Trainer Card template # Wanted: 9?
> Card Style: 2
> 
> Again sry for any trouble.


 
It's ok. I'll post an example on the front. 
Also I will start work tommorow. If you CAN please tell me what sprite you want (any gen except 1-2) that'd be a major help.
I think the price of all that is... 
450 Bells so far.

Edited the front btw guys.


----------



## Pokeman (Mar 18, 2011)

Edited the original post where i messed up on order, replacing Stoutland with Hydreigon


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 19, 2011)

Pokeman said:


> Edited the original post where i messed up on order, replacing Stoutland with Hydreigon


 
I'll post trainer samples tommorow. Then you can say if you want edited or not. Then I will only ask you pay the first half of the money and we'll get to work C:


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Mar 19, 2011)

*Ordering Form *

Name: Elli
Trainer Sprite wanted: Gold (HG/SS) holding a pokeball please
Pok?mon: Pikachu(male) Samurott(male) Stoutland(female) Unfezant(male) Darmanitan(male) Hydreigon(male)
Trainer Card template # Wanted: 10
Card Style: Style 2
Additions wanted: A motto on the right side of the card saying "Born A Legend" if possible
Badges Wanted: If you can i would like all 8 Unova Badges if possible, if not then all 8 Johto badges 
Price: I will be willing to pay 600Bells


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 19, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> Name: Elli
> Trainer Sprite wanted: Gold (HG/SS) holding a pokeball please
> Pok?mon: Pikachu(male) Samurott(male) Stoutland(female) Unfezant(male) Darmanitan(male) Hydreigon(male)
> Trainer Card template # Wanted: 10
> ...


 
Just pointing out I did say I don't have 5th gen badges yet.
With your sprite I'll have FillFall do it 
and your addition would count as a back page if I am honest. On the backpage you'll get Trainer ID, a motto and What two types of Pok?mon you like (E.g. Electric, Fighting). I will post this up soon.

I await your first payment before work can start.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Mar 19, 2011)

ok emm.. do that and badges are ok..emm put as favourite types water+electric , with the motto i said and thast chilled, so 300 bells now then 300 bells after? if that ok then 


Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Just pointing out I did say I don't have 5th gen badges yet.
> With your sprite I'll have FillFall do it
> and your addition would count as a back page if I am honest. On the backpage you'll get Trainer ID, a motto and What two types of Pok?mon you like (E.g. Electric, Fighting). I will post this up soon.
> 
> I await your first payment before work can start.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Mar 19, 2011)

I have sent 300 bells, now waiting till u have finished my requests and good look and u'll get 2nd half when ur done


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 19, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> I have sent 300 bells, now waiting till u have finished my requests and good look and u'll get 2nd half when ur done


 
Thats cool. I would like a Trainer ID + Friend code. Or just a Trainer ID.


----------



## Pokeman (Mar 19, 2011)

That's fine. Then I could rewrite the whole order, I was tired yesterday and read as less as I could >.<


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 19, 2011)

Pokeman said:


> That's fine. Then I could rewrite the whole order, I was tired yesterday and read as less as I could >.<


 
Thanks. That'd help.
Sorry to be a bother on it all


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Mar 19, 2011)

Ok, i can't give u my fc for i have old ds and it can't connect to the Wi-Fi so i dunno my fc...and trainer id? not sure what that is.. but it might be this  Wins:25 Loses:10 Draws:5 ,.. And i can get a signature through handwriting as an image u can use on my trainercard..





Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Thats cool. I would like a Trainer ID + Friend code. Or just a Trainer ID.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Mar 19, 2011)

it says it "Elli" in the middle  for the writing at the trainer ID http://www.mylivesignature.com/mls_wizard1_4n.php


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 19, 2011)

Will do some sprites and stuff tomorrow or on Monday.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 19, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Will do some sprites and stuff tomorrow or on Monday.


 
Awesome.


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 20, 2011)

I recently "made" the 5th gen badges so you will now be able to have them on your trainer card. Just keep in mind that they're kinda big..

EDIT: It's not just images I've taken of Google. I used paint for like an hour to make all of them.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 20, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> I recently "made" the 5th gen badges so you will now be able to have them on your trainer card. Just keep in mind that they're kinda big..
> 
> EDIT: It's not just images I've taken of Google. I used paint for like an hour to make all of them.


 
They need to be errr.... small  enough  to fit on the cards..


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 20, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> They need to be errr.... small  enough  to fit on the cards..


 
I think they are. If not there is only a few pixels higher


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 21, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> I think they are. If not there is only a few pixels higher


 
Okai.
BTW guys I should start tommorow. Given I left my college course I am now free!


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 21, 2011)

Is it okay if they are like 1-3 pixels taller?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 21, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Is it okay if they are like 1-3 pixels taller?


 
I'll mess around when I come to placing them to make them fit, so I'll make it look centered still. Dw. Can you send the image via PMs?


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey..when is mine done? and if ive seen and read if the 5th gen badges could be done then i'll have them thanks


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 21, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> Hey..when is mine done? and if ive seen and read if the 5th gen badges could be done then i'll have them thanks


 
Well I'll put them on yours if you accept there ARE a test c:
and I will be starting soon. I'm so sorry I haven't started YET! It's mainly just problems with college (Trying to work out whether I wanna go or not lol). I should be sorted tommorow and I'll get yours done!


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 22, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Is it okay if they are like 1-3 pixels taller?


 
ALSO
Can you make me a custom sprite and mugshot? I know its offtopic. I wanna make a siggy up is all x3

NVM.

Ok guys. Signiture was me fooling with some stuff. So you guys can see whats to come!


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 22, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> ALSO
> Can you make me a custom sprite and mugshot? I know its offtopic. I wanna make a siggy up is all x3
> 
> NVM.
> ...



Would you send me pokemon's or that other guy's trainer card without adding the badges?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 22, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Would you send me pokemon's or that other guy's trainer card without adding the badges?


 
Go spriters resource.

ANYWAY. I won't be on much. Due to internet problems ANNNNNNNNNND I'm going through all my college work to get onto the next year. So I will be way to busy to do this. So Fill, can you do these orders and take the other half for yourself?


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Mar 23, 2011)

done yet  ? + if you think the badges are good on it then leave it like it


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 23, 2011)

Haven't started with the card, because Aeri sent me some really small templates.. I did the trainer, though.


----------



## Jake (Mar 24, 2011)

<<< She actually does look like a slut. and the forward slash isn't a type it did it for some reason :S


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 24, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> <<< She actually does look like a slut. and the forward slash isn't a type it did it for some reason :S


 
Errrr...Wtf?

ANYWAY. MAJORLY BAD NEWS.
I am going to be FREEZING the shop. Meaning Fill will be continuing the orders current then I won't accept any commisions. This is due to me having no continual internet untill the 15th of next month. I am SO sorry (It's my fault, I ****ing used up all my internet downloading something for my sister which failed anyway).


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Mar 24, 2011)

emm.. so who do i give the money to? and who will send my the card? i already sent half the payment :S


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Mar 25, 2011)

reAd last message


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 25, 2011)

Just wait. Got some bad quality templates from Aeri -.-


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Mar 25, 2011)

you still didnt reply with answers to my Q 


Fillfall said:


> Just wait. Got some bad quality templates from Aeri -.-


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Mar 26, 2011)

FillFall .. how long left >.> ?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 28, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> emm.. so who do i give the money to? and who will send my the card? i already sent half the payment :S



Send it to FillFall when he has done ok? And don't bump the shop so much. We'll get in trouble..



Fillfall said:


> Just wait. Got some bad quality templates from Aeri -.-


 
What the hell? They're good quality for me. I use paint so that might be the issue. Idk.
Anyway posting this at college. I will be back on the 15th and I will be showing off some new stuff I came up with, along with card styles.


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 28, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Send it to FillFall when he has done ok? And don't bump the shop so much. We'll get in trouble..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Could you just reupload the images with another site?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 28, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Could you just reupload the images with another site?


 
I'd love to.
BUT I HAVE NO INTERNET OUTSIDE OF COLLEGE.
I can't untill I get internet back at home.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Mar 29, 2011)

Ok ok, last bump.. can you change Stoutland Male for Gliscor Femal and change Tranquil for swellow male ?? if its ok?


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Mar 31, 2011)

bump- rlm


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 31, 2011)

@9000 You are impossible, you don't have to bump so often. I read what you write, but we have some issues. Instead of bumping every day, you can read what we post and then if you have a brain you will understand.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Mar 31, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> @9000 You are impossible, you don't have to bump so often. I read what you write, but we have some issues. Instead of bumping every day, you can read what we post and then if you have a brain you will understand.


 
offended


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 15, 2011)

INTERNET IS BACK.

I must apologise to you Over 9000. I was suddenly cut off and since I didn't have your order without looking online I was unable to do it. But I will get to it now.

All I ask is you repost it for me. Making sure you put in EVERYTHING which you need and want because I don't wanna be chasing it up. I'm SO sorry for the delay. If you can remember how much you paid me the second payment will have a 50% discount due to the problems I'vew had.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 15, 2011)

Ah ok dude, its ok, i was ment to pay you 600 bells, i already payed the first half so if you say i get 50% off the second payment then i owe you 150 bells, and sure.. heres my ordering form again 

Name: Elli
Trainer Sprite wanted: Gold (ethan) (HG/SS) holding a pokeball please
Pok?mon: Samurott(male) Darmanitan(female) Swellow(male) Galvantula(male) Gliscor(male) Hydreigon(male)
Trainer Card template # Wanted: 10
Card Style: Style 2
Additions: i changed my mind, i dont want a second side on the card
Badges Wanted: If you can i would like all 8 Unova Badges if possible, if not then all 8 Johto badges,

hope that helps again


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 15, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> Ah ok dude, its ok, i was ment to pay you 600 bells, i already payed the first half so if you say i get 50% off the second payment then i owe you 150 bells, and sure.. heres my ordering form again
> 
> Name: Elli
> Trainer Sprite wanted: Gold (ethan) (HG/SS) holding a pokeball please
> ...


 
As I'm gunna do you a one day turn around I CANNOT do the custom (sorry). I will however get this to you within an hour or two.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 15, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> As I'm gunna do you a one day turn around I CANNOT do the custom (sorry). I will however get this to you within an hour or two.


 
ah its ok, just make the custom trainer Gold (ethan) HG SS, then
and what do you mean by one day turn? and get what to me in an hour or 2?

+ finnaly a fast poster


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 15, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> ah its ok, just make the custom trainer Gold (ethan) HG SS, then
> and what do you mean by one day turn? and get what to me in an hour or 2?
> 
> + finnaly a fast poster


 
Well I actually have internet now lol.

and I mean I'm gunna do it in 1 hour. I don't have the time (or skills) to make a custom sprite, so I'll be using the normal one if thats okay? It'll look good I PROMISE!
Already put the badges (Johto, Fill never sent me his Unova) and I'm just adding the trainer


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 15, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Well I actually have internet now lol.
> 
> and I mean I'm gunna do it in 1 hour. I don't have the time (or skills) to make a custom sprite, so I'll be using the normal one if thats okay? It'll look good I PROMISE!
> Already put the badges (Johto, Fill never sent me his Unova) and I'm just adding the trainer


 
yeah its all good,  should i pay you now?


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 15, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Well I actually have internet now lol.
> 
> and I mean I'm gunna do it in 1 hour. I don't have the time (or skills) to make a custom sprite, so I'll be using the normal one if thats okay? It'll look good I PROMISE!
> Already put the badges (Johto, Fill never sent me his Unova) and I'm just adding the trainer


 
I can send them to you now.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 15, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> yeah its all good,  should i pay you now?


 
If you wanna.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 15, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> If you wanna.


 
okay  just hoping its gonna be good


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 15, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> I can send them to you now.


Thanks but I'll take 'em later. I'm on his Pok?mon so NEARLY done.



0ver 9000 said:


> okay  just hoping its gonna be good


 
Just putting the last 3 Pok?mon in. I'm gunna have to apologise. My internet is playing up but I'm trying to get it done undetered!


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 15, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Thanks but I'll take 'em later. I'm on his Pok?mon so NEARLY done.
> 
> 
> 
> Just putting the last 3 Pok?mon in. I'm gunna have to apologise. My internet is playing up but I'm trying to get it done undetered!


 
ok


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 15, 2011)

Shhhh-PING!

http://i530.photobucket.com/albums/dd345/pyrozanryu/Elli.png







Enjoy bro


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 15, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Shhhh-PING!
> 
> http://i530.photobucket.com/albums/dd345/pyrozanryu/Elli.png
> 
> ...


 
Nice man  thanks, i'll credit it


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 15, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> Nice man  thanks, i'll credit it


 
Np. Hope you like it!
I had fun doing it, although the Pok?mon took some time.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 15, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Np. Hope you like it!
> I had fun doing it, although the Pok?mon took some time.


 
yeah i do like it , and i thought that selection of pokemon would be tricky


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 15, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> yeah i do like it , and i thought that selection of pokemon would be tricky


 
^ ^ Good Good! I'll be doing my own card. It's gunna be good hopefully.
All I can tell you so far is the Trainer is meant to look like ORIGINAL Red.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 15, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> yeah i do like it , and i thought that selection of pokemon would be tricky


 
^ ^ Good Good! I'll be doing my own card. It's gunna be good hopefully.
All I can tell you so far is the Trainer is meant to look like ORIGINAL Red.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 15, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> ^ ^ Good Good! I'll be doing my own card. It's gunna be good hopefully.
> All I can tell you so far is the Trainer is meant to look like ORIGINAL Red.


 
sweet, i bet that would look epic  good luck


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 15, 2011)

Aeri, you are free to use my badges, just give me credit.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 15, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Aeri, you are free to use my badges, just give me credit.


 
I'm posting on the front now dw.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2011)

Most views in the shop part 8D

Anyway. Partial bump. MY signiture shows what you can get if you REALLY splash out on one of our trainer cards.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice one Aeri, and yeah i can see how it looks like red


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> Nice one Aeri, and yeah i can see how it looks like red


 
Mhm. I DID originally go for purely original. Then decided to make it more like the new trainer and more like me.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 18, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Mhm. I DID originally go for purely original. Then decided to make it more like the new trainer and more like me.


 
i mean the hat and trousers.. Lol


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> i mean the hat and trousers.. Lol


 
Oh lol!
I was thinking hat, trousers, bag and hair


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah, hair also


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2011)

To be honest. My biggest love for it is the Mint Chocolate Vanniluxe!

Well, I just gotta wait for more orders now.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 18, 2011)

only if it was the shiny of it.. onlyy


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> only if it was the shiny of it.. onlyy


 
I would....So take it


----------



## Slifer Slacker (May 7, 2011)

Aeri.. are you doing tag cards yet?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 9, 2011)

Sorry 'bout this late reply. I'm waiting for broadband which might take a month.. and I hate posting from College.

I'm probably gunna have a try by making up a mock. Then when I have an idea I'm happy with I'll put them up. 
I might do them soon. But the info on them might be limited. Put HOPEFULLY it'll reflect my current styles. I have templates for tag-teams, ''co-ordinator'' etc ((Basically a ****ton)). 

--*Mind you...It'd be slightly more expensive than your regular card!*--

Anyway. Thanks for the Patronage!


----------



## Slifer Slacker (May 9, 2011)

i dont think the money will be a problem (my old friend had an account on here and im sure i can convince him to give me monehs)

i thinks it the time i'll need to sort out the team and the back card of it, hopefully


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 12, 2011)

Well now I have internet I might do it. You'll just have to  bare with me


----------



## Slifer Slacker (May 14, 2011)

Ok, i'll message you when i have the team.. and what i want on it, (dont worry, you'll get monehs) lots of monehs


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 14, 2011)

Typhlosion said:


> Ok, i'll message you when i have the team.. and what i want on it, (dont worry, you'll get monehs) lots of monehs



What I'll do is look at the cards I have and post here what I have for now.
Plus I might soon add custom backgrounds to trainercards, as long as I'm given reference images which fit.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (May 14, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> What I'll do is look at the cards I have and post here what I have for now.
> Plus I might soon add custom backgrounds to trainercards, as long as I'm given reference images which fit.


 
Ok, if you could post tag card samples and i can see what its like, that'd be awesome,


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 14, 2011)

Typhlosion said:


> Ok, if you could post tag card samples and i can see what its like, that'd be awesome,


 
Just downloadin' me some songs. So I'll do it in a few


----------



## Slifer Slacker (May 14, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Just downloadin' me some songs. So I'll do it in a few


 
haha ok


----------

